# How do you store large tarps?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got four large tarps that end up just folded up to approximately 3x5 foot and stacked on top of things in the garage - they inevitably end up sliding off and unfolding making a big, unsightly mess.

Anyone have some great ideas for storing them?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't fold them, fold them once or twice (or whatever) then roll them up maybe.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Or you can fold them into a smaller package and tie them on all 4 sides. iIhave a few 40'x60' tarps that behave under those circumstances.
They are also set on a flat, stable base.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Could you accordion fold them, put them through a hanger and hang them?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I fold them up tight and tape them securely. My largest is 30'x40'.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Blondesense said:


> Could you accordion fold them, put them through a hanger and hang them?


WAY to big for a clothes hanger, but that's an idea.


----------



## ThatDaveGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

Had the same problem, ended up folding it together sideways into a long rectangle, then rolling it up and sticking it inside a piece of Sonotube I had handy, just stood it upright in a corner 'til needed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I do mine like ThatDaveGuy but I use bungie cords, works for me.


----------



## Polly003 (Aug 24, 2011)

Being older and female, I find I cannot no longer carry anything much larger than 12x12 (or whatever the true measurement is) so I lay them out on the ground, fold sides in til it is about 3' wide, then roll it, bungee or rope tie, and slide into a trash can for storage. I can fit several in a can and use the handle to drag them to where I need them. May be overkill for storage, but the tarps can run into some money while the trash cans are only about $10 each with tight fitting lids. 

Works for me and I do not have to rely on my son to do it for me.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

i had tarps left over from a reroof and fold them over till they are 4' wide and the lengt of the over all tarp then just roll them up tie up like a christmas gift and store up and away from the garaged area i move around in


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

We fold them up and store them in large plastic Rubbermaid containers.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

I like my tarps like I like my women, folded up in bags in my basement.


----------



## bradco (Aug 5, 2011)

*All Tied Up*

I would just tie them up.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

I fold them up and tuck them on the garage floor underneath the metal storage units. I like the fold and roll-up method though, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

If you don't use them much maybe use vacuum storage bags. I use them for tarps and my boat cover, cheap and easy. My boat cover was a pain to store so I picked up a couple of the vacuum bags at the store and I am glad I did it use to be about 4x4 and 2' high if it would stay folded now it sits on the shelf and is less then 2x2x2 and it stays were i put it.


----------

